

Massmodz.com founder arrested by FBI - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/security/94694/fbi-arrests-alleged-cable-modem-hacker

======
mcantor
He posted the videos to YouTube? How can someone possibly be smart enough to
hack a cable modem to spoof its MAC address, while simultaneously being
boneheaded enough to post fraud instructions on YouTube? Shenanigans!

